# Blush Colors for nw40+



## Salsa91501 (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't know if this was already posted or not but I wanted some ideas of good blush colors for nw45+ skin tones. Any brands Mac, Nars, Mac Pro, Stila, Drugstore Brands . . . . WHATEVER. 







   All kinds of colors BOLD, REDS, PINKS, BROWNS . . . etc. It's just harder to find blush colors for darker skin tones. Help me out guys and let me know what you like to use.





 THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## labwom (Mar 5, 2009)

I was wondering this as well. I am an NC43 and I only use Mac's Ambering Rose for now and sometimes Dusty Coral pigment lightly.


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 5, 2009)

I am NW 45/47 and i use/recommend the following

1. Dollymix
2. Trace gold
3. Honor
4. Blunt
5. Raizin ( absolutely love this)
6. Pinch me
7. Sweet as cocoa
8. Sunbasque
9. ambering rose
All these blushes are by mac

Coastal scents sells a blush palette which is also very nice if you dont want to spend alot of money on blush. But you should definately get at least 1 by MAC


----------



## gitts (Mar 5, 2009)

I am NW47/50 and I love blish

I would recommend:
Trace Gold(highlight)
Sweet As Cocoa
Format
Dollymix
Azalea
Devil
Breezy or Raisin
Blunt (contour)- although I am looking for a darker colour


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm NW50 and I like

MAC 
Merrily
Love Thing
Dollymix
Tippy from HK
Salsarose (PRO)
Devil (PRO)
Sweet As Cocoa
Azalea (love it!!  Also PRO)
Breezy

NARS Taj Mahal is also very pretty

A good drugstore blush is Black Radiance.  All 4 of the colors are pigmented and look nice on darker skin.


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm NC43 andI love Gingerly by MAC, also a good brighter blush for going out is Super Orgasm by NARS.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 6, 2009)

NC40 here.  I love:

- MAC Blonde Brunette Redhead MSFs
- MAC Metal Rock, Shimpagne
- MAC Don't Be Shy, True Romantic, Love Joy
- Shu Uemura P Peach 47, P Wine 25
- NARS Exhibit A


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 6, 2009)

My first MAC blush was Raizin, and it's one of my faves. I also  like:


Merrily (Mineralize LE)
Love Thing (Mineralize)
Dollymix
Ambering Rose
Lovecrush ( discontinued)

And So Ceylon MSF alone or with any blush

From NARS:

Taj Mahal and Exhibit A... Super Orgasm if you can deal with the glitter... I can't get the hang of it



From Milani:

Mai Tai




From Coastal Scents or any ebay seller with the same palette:


The 26 pan Shadow Blush palette. The darkest blush is almost the same as MAC Lovecrush ( not Loverush!) except Lovecrush has some shimmer and this dupe is matte  ( but long wearing and well pigmented)


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm NW 45 i use
lovejoy
lovething
raizin
format
peachtwist
plum foolery
Tippy ( from Hk)
and Mai Tai (from Milani you can find in the drugstore)


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG There are so many blush colors for us! NARS will be your best friend!!
I'll just list the ones I have but there are so many more out there!! (NC45)

NARS:
Sin
Super Orgasm (MUST)

Cargo:
Rome

Clinique:
Spiced Wine
Mysterious Mocha
Sunset Glow
Breathless Berry
Pronto Pink Quick Blush
Smoldering Plum
In-a-Rush-Blush Quick Blush

MAC:
Sincere
Sweet as Cocoa
Azalea
Stark Naked
Love Crush 
Posey
Love Joy
Ablaze
Plum du Bois

Stila:
Poppy Convertible Color

Bobbi Brown:
Flame
Raspberry Pot Rouge
Chocolate Cherry Pot Rouge


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

i think merrily may be my fav MAC blush ever


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 6, 2009)

Raizin [my #1]
Sweet As Cocoa
Dolly Mix
Peach Twist
Merrily
-All MAC

Taj Mahal
-NARS

Some of the MAC MSFs make really good blushes too, I like Brunette.


----------



## highonmac (Mar 6, 2009)

i am an NC45 and I love Gingerly, Stark Naked (if you can find it), Fleur Power and Ambering Rose


----------



## Salsa91501 (Mar 7, 2009)

Anybody have any swatches?


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Mar 7, 2009)

NARS:
Taos 
Exhibit A 
Taj Mahal

MUFE:
22

Laura Geller:
Blush N Brighten in Roseberry

MAC Blush:
Fever
Dollymix
Margin
Sweet as Cocoa
Sunbasque
Loverush 

MAC MSFs:
Soft and Gentle
Warmed
So Ceylon
Light Flush

ORIGINS:
Pinch Your Cheeks in Coral Berry

Chanel JC:
Fandango

Cargo:
Cable Beach

Bobbi Brown:
Raspberry


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Salsa91501* 

 
_Anybody have any swatches?_

 
Well, I suck at this but I tried.  there is some rub-off because I was getting frustrated and my sleeves kept falling.

L-R: Raizin, Lovecrush, The 5th blush in the 26 combo palette, Merrily, and the two dot on top are Milani's Luminous and Mai Tai






The 4th blush in the 26 combo palette, Love Thing, Dollymix, Ambering Rose


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 7, 2009)

I just started using blush.  Its confusing finding one that works for your skin tone and personality. But Mac sweet as cocoa was my first blush and was bronzy.  Taj mahal makes my nw45-50 skin look beautiful!


----------



## ajenee (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi guys. I am a newbie over here. I've recently become a big blush fan.  I am Nw45.So far I have:

Nars Taos

Peachtwist

Brunette MSF

DeepDark MSF

Love Thing

BB Plum 

Ben Nye:

Orangepop and PurplePassion


----------



## User38 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nars Sin, Nars Crazed, Bobbi Brown Poppy... and all of the above MAC


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 8, 2009)

You should get Nars Crazed!!  Its the sexiest, just got f--ked flush ever.  I have to use a light hand with it depending on how dark I am so it'll surely be perfect for you.

I also use Orgasm, Outlaw, and Lovejoy.

From MAC I like Dollymix and Sweetness, not really much else.  I want to try Sunbasque.


----------



## Salsa91501 (May 22, 2009)

Any other Blushes for darker tones that you guys like? Or anything for the cheeks. MSF, highlighting powder, Mineralized Blush, Bronzer . . . . . etc.


----------



## Dayjoy (May 22, 2009)

NARS Crazed (hot pink) and Taj Mahal (beautiful brightish golden orange)
I agree with all four Black Radiance drugstore blushes (Soft Honey-peachy, Plum Sorbet-plummy, Ruby Treasure-red, Spiced Ginger-pinky)
Flirt! (from Kohl's) Bronze Goddess-golden bronze


----------



## BKTrinVincy (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_NARS Crazed (hot pink) and Taj Mahal (beautiful brightish golden orange)
I agree with all four Black Radiance drugstore blushes (Soft Honey-peachy, Plum Sorbet-plummy, Ruby Treasure-red, Spiced Ginger-pinky)
Flirt! (from Kohl's) Bronze Goddess-golden bronze_

 

hi dayjoy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i just joined here

i like Nars Taos
MAC fever, format,sweet as cocoa, amebering rose


----------



## Lapis (May 23, 2009)

MAC
Ablaze
Plum du Bois
Mountain High
Serenely 
X-rocks
Pleasantry mb
Grand Duo mdb
Metal Rock msf
I have Dollymix and Azalea on the way because of raves they got here

Nars
Cassandre
Taos


----------



## justb7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I recently bought (NW43 skin tone):
NARS 
lovejoy
taj mahal
dolce vita
MAC dollymix - thanks Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really like them all.

I've got for my mom NARS Taos and my sister picked NARS Exhibit A for herself. 
Exhibit A came out really nice on her, so don't be afraid on how it looks (bright red). They have a darker chocolate complexion.

My banker will not be happy with me lol


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 8, 2009)

I am NW45 and I use Pinch Me and Raizin almost daily.  

My favorite LE shades are Mountain High (Diana Ross), Plum Dubois (Cult of Cherry), Spaced Out and X-Rocks (both Neo-Sci Fi).

My favorite DC'd shades are Lovecrush (different from Loverush), and Mystic, but both of those are to find. 

Great Pro shades are Salsarose and Dirty Plum. 

Also, Fever, Ambering Rose, Frankly Scarlet, Loverush, Flirt & Tease, Sweet As Cocoa, and Format are great (and readily available). 

Great NARS shades are Crazed, Taj Mahal, Amour, Dolce Vita, and Love Joy, just to name a few.


----------



## animacani (Jun 8, 2009)

Melba blush is my all time favorite blush from MAC!!! <333 love it !


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm NC40+ at the moment but I think the following combo should translate well with NW tan complexions:

expensive pink eyeshadow as blush + bronzer as contour = gorgeous night look

if you want to take it over the top, try using Urban Decay X eyeshadow or MAC vanilla pigment or MAC melon pigment as a cheek highlight

I love rocking the summertime tan!


----------

